

Ask HN: Who's the Best Domain Registrar? - quinto42

I'm so sick and tired of GoDaddy. There must be someone better!
======
DanBlake
Ive spent alot of time in this field and can give you a perfect answer:

Serious domainer (buying + selling domains for a living): Moniker or
Fabulous.com - Both are designed to handle mass updating of domains easy and
for optimal parking. Monikers support is 9-5 and fabulous is invite only. Both
are still fantastic.

Everyone else: Name.com :

Why name.com? Outstanding support staff, Free privacy, Low prices, Great
reputation in domaining community. Outstanding security.

You are right to not use godaddy. They are pure evil, see godaddysucks.com for
more proof. I recently moved all my domains off of them just to be safe.

Also, do not use a domain registrar thats tied to a host ( dreamhost or
otherwise ) - While they may be a good HOST, they can not simply compare to a
dedicated registrar. I do believe they are nothing more than opensrs resellers
anyways so their involvement is limited and should you have a problem, prepare
to jump through quite a few hoops.

~~~
gasyoun
do you have an invite on moniker?

------
jacquesm
This comes up with some regularity.

I use 'moniker.com', I'm pretty happy with them but I only register my domains
there, everything else is on my own servers, so if you go for hosted DNS and
other goodies I can't tell you much.

Moniker prides itself on never having lost a domain and their prices are
pretty good.

Previous experience would lead me to stay away from bulkregister/enom, godaddy
and netsol.

------
slapshot
Are you doing API-based or automated registrations? If so, check Tucows. The
pricing isn't the best, but the API integration is good.

------
covercash
Here are some relevant links:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=150561>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=708640>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=186369>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=963838>

------
dasil003
I like Dreamhost. I can stick unlimited small PHP or even Rails sites there
for just $10/month, and their control panel is excellent. You can mask your
domain ownership for free as well. $9.99 per domain is not the cheapest, but
it's competitive, and I trust them more than any other top-25 volume web
hosts.

~~~
charliepark
Another datapoint: I couldn't be happier with Dreamhost's registration. Well
... I'd like it if they offered more country codes. But apart from that,
they're excellent.

------
gasyoun
fatcow is ok for me for the last 5 years I use them for my blog

